# My New 55 Gallon Enjoy



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

*Do You Like My Setup*​
YES1551.72%NO1448.28%


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is my new toy...










*he is in charge:*









*My Crew:*









*Vogue  :*









*The Chase is On:*









Let me know what yall think i need opinions!!!
_*ohio*_


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I voted no, there is somthing that doesnt sit well with me. I think it's the rocks for the back ground that only go half way up the tank but it is definatly off to a good start. I think the rocks stacked on the left of the tank look pretty good but I would probably play with them a little more. I like the substrait and the plants but I hate HOB filters even though I have two on mine  . but the important part is that you like it these are just my opinions and thoughts.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Not a fan of the ledge on the far left.
2. Rocks 1/2 way up background.
3. Venestus.
4. Frontosa.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

Yall think i should eiter go all the way up or not at all on bg?
I fund those outside too.... and the cliff i like but if it dont work ill change it.... anything else i should change?

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I think you should do two rock piles either side of the tank, and leave the middle as open swimming space. BTW I like your OB Peacock. :thumb:


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

....and be careful with those rocks on the exposed glass bottom!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i think it looks alright... i think 2 rock piles would look nicer with an open middle for swimming... kinda what i did on my tank...

i think you are going to have issues with the venustus, and the frontosa when they get big... i was steered away from those 2 for my tank, and i have a 90 gal...

off to a good start... keep tweaking a little bit at a time, and it'll come together.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

its a dwarf front... so its not going to get big... whats wrong with the vent... is he mean or gets too big...

thx for commenting


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ya, they say the venustus is pretty mean... i don't have one, i just read the profile... but they do get pretty big... 10+" i beleive.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I like it for the most part. Yes the rocks don't go to the top, but they don't do that all over the Lakes either. Having the various sizes of rock is natural looking. I am not a fan of white sand, but overall I like the look.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

its crushed coral and white gravel... i hate sand.... what should i do to improve?


----------



## grimey jedi (Jul 3, 2008)

i voted no too, although am not quite sure what it is. your off to a good start i think the rocks just look a bit placed. u have some great fish tho.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I voted yes. I like the rock pile on one side. The fish still have plenty of open water to swim in. The fact that the background rocks don't go all the way up doesn't bother me. If it bothers you or you want to try something to hide it a little you could get some of the plastic/silk plants with suction cups and stick them along the top.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

it just looks a little unnatural for me.....the rocks just don't seem to be lying natural at all... abit sort of cluttered


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

my next wc ill switch it up... if yall would post pix of what you all like it would help me perfect my work of art

:dancing:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Although using a different type of rock, this is how I aquascaped my 45g Demasoni tank:










The idea is to forget stacking them, if you stack them, you will structure them and if you do that it looks too organised. Start with your bottom layer of rock, putting the rock in at random, the only time you move something is if you can see that it creates a problem. Next go onto your second "layer" of rock and build that through the tank as randomly as possible etc - some amount of placement occurs, ie which way you put the rocks in, which side faces you, sticks up and so on. If something doesn't look quite right just keep turning the rock around in its place until it looks natural to you.

In this way you end up with a much more random construction that still shows the qualities of the rock that you want (because although placement is random the angle and facing of the rock doesn't have to be.) If you have a piece with one side that is flat but the other is nicely contoured, it's fairly obvious that this will work as a good back/corner piece etc.

I don't think it's bad at all, your scape - it's just too structured for my taste. Try to envisage how rocks fall through water - this helps with my aquascaping - in your pic titled Vogue you have those two rocks positioned to bridge the ends of your almost perfectly horizontal rocks, not going to happen.

Try to avoid repeated angles.

:thumb:


----------

